# Russian sage. Blooms all year?



## jerrystaxidermyhunter (Oct 27, 2015)

It won't hurt but it would take fields full to make any difference


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

In a dearth anything you plant will help them along more or less. In addition to the 
3 mi. radius that your bees forage, whatever you can provide close to the hives will
supplement them all. Every bits count as they try to gather more of the local resource. So yes,
definitely plant more of them. You can take the woody cuttings at late winter time to grow more or plant
the seeds. Almost every flower will grow a seed in it. Use a small pot to grow the seeds. I've
collected half a bag of the seed heads for future growing.


----------



## Arbol (Apr 28, 2017)

purple sage...ie Russian Thistle, the tumble weed is my number 1 pollen collecting contract, I'm collecting 25lbs a day atm on this stuff. this pollen is pure gold every summer/fall.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Dups!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

So many different kind of thistles. If it wasn't for the invasive nature of them I 
would grow some too. Are all thistle invasive specie?


----------



## Dwarvencheif (Aug 11, 2017)

beepro said:


> So many different kind of thistles. If it wasn't for the invasive nature of them I
> would grow some too. Are all thistle invasive specie?


I was under the impression that the thistle we have around here was native (looking it up currently). I have an embankment full of the stuff and the bees like it. I'm not crazy about the pointy bits however and will be trying to get Salvia mellifera, to move in and save my feet from the stickers...

Cirsium californicum seems to be the one all over the place here. Small reddish blooms that dry out fast and end up as fire feeders...


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for pointing to the perennial sage as there are so many different ones to 
choose from. I like the tall growing habit bush like one-- salvia apiana
My Russian sages do not bloom all year long. They bloomed from mid-summer until
early Autumn time.


----------



## Grady Stanley (Jul 7, 2017)

I don't know if it's related to Russian sage, but the blue sage we have blooms from May to Sept/Oct. and the bees do like it. I think most sages bloom for fairly long periods.


----------

